# LA fuente hace corto



## Sini (Jul 14, 2006)

Pues eso que la fuente tiene algun(o algunos) componentes que hacen corto y me estoi volviendo loco para encontrarlo

Se trata de una fuente de un receptor de satelite, quiero arreglarlo yo pra aprender algo del tema y que no me cobren una pasta cada vez que ago un pekeño arreglo.

La parte donde pone "Esquema1" ya la he comprobado ahora estoy intentando comprobar el "Esquema2"

Aver si alguien puede exarme una mano por que yo estoy muy verde en el tema

gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 14, 2006)

deberias indicar el tipo de averia y que se observa....funciona stanby, hay tensiones, el fusible es ta fundido...

Si se funde el fusible , utiliza una bombilla en serie, quando te funcione bien  se quedara a media pastilla y el receptor funcionara, a medias pero te funcionara.

Averias tipicas.

El mosfet del primario, fundido en carto (si esta bien deberia haber una combinacion que te de 0.6V.

El TDA4605 la resistencia/s (varias en serie) que lo alimenta suele ser de un valor grande de 100k.
Un condensador electrolitico de 1uF


----------



## Willington (Jul 14, 2006)

No entiendo que significa, corto ?

cuando la enciendes algo hace chispas, o se calienta, o simplemente no
enciende.

el fusible se "vuela", produce alguna clase de Zumbido ??

el esquema1 se trata de la convercion AC a DC por lo que veo es aunos 300Vdc

luego el esquema 2 debe ser la etapa de conmutacion que es la que mueve
el transformador a traves (debe ser) de  un MOSFET. el control de este
se hace con un cicuito del "otro la do del transformador" debe ser el esquema 4.
la cominicacion entre el esquema2  y el esquema4 es el optoacoplador que se ve 
en la mitad de circuito.

la "clave" de esquema2 es el MOSFET  es muy delicado ... ojo no lo desmonte porque se daña, si realmente quiere hacerlo primero coloque en corto los terminales, quite el disipador de calor yluego con cuidado lo quita ......

si tinene osciloscopio coloquelo al led del opto.  y  fijese muy bien que las fuentes conmutadas como esta tienen 2 tierras ...

saludos


----------



## Sini (Jul 15, 2006)

Me parece que no me he explicado muy bien....

Veamos, mientras intentaba actualizar el fireware del receptor, tenia la tapa abierta y un cable se salio del puerto serie del receptor y callo en la fuente de la alimentacion, con lo que pegó un gran chispazo y el fusible se jodió, le puse un portalamparas conectado a las conexiones del fusible y la bombilla se encencia como si estubiese conectada a un enchufe normal.

Total al final en el "esquema2" encontre una pieza en mal estado, el transistor que esta conectado al disipador hacia corto en sus dos patillas laterales y lo he sustituido por otro equivalente.

Le puse otro fusible crellendo que habia arreglado la averia y se volvio a quemar...

Y ahora cuando conecto la lampara se enciende pero pierde intensidad y despues de apagarse cobra otra vez la intensidad como si estubiese encendida, y despues vuelve a perder intensidad todo esto acompañado de una especie de CLIK que suena caba vez que la bombilla brilla con su maxima intensidad

Y ahora estoy mirando los condensadores porque sospecho que lo que hace la lampara es la carga y descarga de un condensador que esta en corto....


----------



## rolotech (Jul 21, 2006)

Saludos, no llego a ver bien la imagen pero me parece que tienes un diodo , un zener si no me equivoco en el esquema 2 donde encontraste el transistor en corto, por lo general ese diodo tambien se pone en corto junto con el transistor.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 21, 2006)

Esto no es una averia.

Solo te puedo dar una guia

Mejor cambia el integrado y la resistencia que ataca el transistor.

mide por encima todas las resistencias, sin desoldarlas, deberian mas o menos cuadrar.
diodos y transistores deberian marcarle sobre 0,6V y girando infinito.
Cuidado con hay diodos 0.1V especiales, si inviertes debe darte infinito.
todo sin desoldar nada.

Cuidadin con los mosfet equivalentes, asegurate que realmente aguantan 400V, puede ser cuestion de una letra, a mi me engañaron una vez con eso de las equivalencias,.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

El fallo es q el transistor estaba perferctamente. Lo que ha petado es algun condensador aunque no lo veas. Ahi el corto.
De todos modos, por manazas deberías cambiarla entera.

Saludos.


----------

